# Общедоступные форумы > Репортажи >  Наши лица!

## Tatjana

У меня набралось немного фотографий с тренировок, так что сюда буду выкладывать удачные фото своих друзей и учеников:

Знакомьтесь, наше новое пополнение! Слева на право Анна, Unerschrocken Arita, Денис! Ниже дитя, а имя забыла)))

----------


## Tatjana

Женя Каверин - наш любимый фигурант, для каждого найдёт добрые слова!

----------


## Tatjana

Дима

----------


## Tatjana

Неля и Лейе.

----------


## Tatjana

Рийна

----------


## Tatjana

Лейе

----------


## Tatjana



----------


## Tatjana

Последние тренировки октября. Т.е. заканчивается сезон 2014. :Ab:

----------

